# wma's near blairsville?



## deersled (Feb 21, 2005)

just got sucked into a spring break trip to Blairsville, ga. Thought I would try to sneakina couple mornings of turkey hunting. What would be the best wma to try? I'll be up there from Apr.3 to Apr. 10. Also, I know the National Forest is right there. Would that be worthtrying? Any suggestions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## dutchman (Feb 21, 2005)

I love Cooper's Creek WMA.


----------



## bilgerat (Feb 21, 2005)

*Cc*

yep coopers creek would be my pick too. its beautiful in the spring, take a fishing pole and do a little trout fishing too.


----------



## HMwolfpup (Feb 23, 2005)

yep, I'd agree, coopers creek...I love that place.


----------



## struttinsouthern (Feb 23, 2005)

what do yall think about swallow creek
??? i heard abird over thier one morning durin spring break ??


----------



## dutchman (Feb 23, 2005)

You might also try Chestatee and Chattahoochee. They're closer to Dahlonega and Cleveland, respectively, but an easy drive from Blairsville.


----------

